# Protrek PRT-40 Help



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Guy`s I am looking for a Protrek PRT-40, and need some information on the following models;










PRT-40BVJ-3
PRT-40BVJ-8

PRT-40C-1V - Resin Band, Black

PRT-40FJ-4A
PRT-40FJ-4B

PRT-40FSJ-3A
PRT-40FSJ-3B
PRT-40FSJ-5
PRT-40FSJ-8

PRT-40SJ-2
PRT-40SJ-7A
PRT-40SJ-7B
PRT-40SJ-8

The info I am looking for is colour`s, strap type - resin canvas, leather, clasp buckle or tri fold clasp, year if possible. Anything is good; web links, descriptions, scans, pictures. I appreciate we are dealing with a long out of production piece, so details will be thin on the ground.

I already have this as a point of reference, unfortunately there are still a lot of gaps: Protrek PRT-40

I know it a pretty extensive list so thanks in advance. Once I track one of the dinosaurs down , it will be interesting to see how it compares to 
Casio`s latest field line ;-)

Q-6


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

A quick look reveals... nothing. But you probably knew that already.

Good luck with the search.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

tribe125 said:


> A quick look reveals... nothing. But you probably knew that already.
> 
> Good luck with the search.


Tribe,
Actually, you have already helped me quite a lot :-!









Thanks to your resource file, I am slowly beginning to figure out this conundrum. The "G-Shock" model numbers diagram acted rather as a primer to unraveling Casio`s cryptic Protrek nomenclature :-d

























There are numerous other variants of the PRT-40, these are just some from the Japanese home market b-)

A PRT-40SJ-2T or PRT-40SJ-8T are looking favorite :-! Although I am still searching for the elusive PRT-40FJ-4A/B

I am also tracking down a Protrek ATC-1100, now this one is from "the land that time forgot"...









Yep, you are correct not much out there on these models at all, they pre-date the mass use of the internet and are in a niche market to say least. Actually it makes the hunt all the more enjoyable, and the satisfaction of finally finding the piece, and eventually wearing it, you tend to appreciate the watch far more.

Q-6


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Blimey, that's quite a spread of PRT-40s! 

If you ever untangle the differences, you could write a great article. 

That chart, by the way, could do with updating, but I don't think anyone fancies the task any more than I do (not that I compiled it originally). ;-)


----------



## Dictator_MARS (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

tribe125 said:


> Blimey, that's quite a spread of PRT-40s!
> 
> If you ever untangle the differences, you could write a great article.
> 
> That chart, by the way, could do with updating, but I don't think anyone fancies the task any more than I do (not that I compiled it originally). ;-)


I understand the nomenclature much better now, trying to explain it, is a completely different box of frogs :-d

If I am successful I will do a comparison review of one of the newest Protrek`s compared to one of these ancient beasts, should prove interesting if nothing else

Q-6


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 21, 2008)

Q6, why do you want one of those. It's not the best looking watch tbh.

The others you have are way better looking and better in terms of functionality.

Catch22.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Catch22 said:


> Q6, why do you want one of those. It's not the best looking watch tbh.
> 
> The others you have are way better looking and better in terms of functionality.


See the last paragraph of his first post. ;-)


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Catch22 said:


> Q6, why do you want one of those. It's not the best looking watch tbh.
> 
> The others you have are way better looking and better in terms of functionality.
> 
> Catch22.


Yes the PRT-40`s do lack the more sophisticated functionality of the newer Protrek`s, however they were well ahead of their time "back in the day"; lacking CDT, World-time, Solar, moon & tidal data and "Atomic" reception, in comparison to the latest offerings.










The aesthetics of a watch or anything for that matter is always very subjective, for me the PRT-40 is from a time when Casio was leading & innovating in the ABC field, the PRT is still a surprisingly accurate device, given the watch is now in the region 11 years old, even then is was preceded by other triple sensors; ATC-1000, ATC-1100, going back over 15-16 years :think:

The PRT-40 represents a different era, it may not have the iconic status of the DW-5000C or MRG-1100 "Titanium Frogman", however it was a milestone in Casio`s development of the modern ABC watch, and it will prove interesting to see how this ABC from the past compares with the latest Casio has to offer, maybe it will even give us a surprise or two :-d

On a more personal note; The PRT-40 is something totally different to what is on the market today; it`s not refined, or polished, it has a very industrial look with sensors jutting out of the watch head, it`s display is crowded & cluttered, yet it remains functional & purposeful. The PRT is from a time when Casio was not afraid to experiment with design & colour. The latest ABC`s are becoming more and more sanitized & organic, the PRT-40 is the very antithesis of this trend.
In recent years it has been rare to see a Protek release that isn't predominantly; black,dark green, grey (Ti), of course there is always this ;-)










PRT-40 is a fun watch, and being out doors is not always work related, so time to have some fun :-d

The hunt continues...

Q-6


----------



## bluegum (Aug 25, 2007)

Hope you find one Q6. These really look tough as old boots, and like you say, really remind me when Casio were pushing the limits of quality digital watch design. b-)

Love to see some pics on the forum soon.


----------



## dean0070_8 (May 1, 2006)

I used to have one of these watches a few years ago..and then sold it.it must of been a moment of madness,because i missed the watch so much,i bought another one

i love the look of this watch...theres just something about it

its ugly,but also nice....if you can understand that.i love the design and the watch is very accurate.like you say...its a milestone in casios development of an abc trail watch


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

******* said:


> Hope you find one Q6. These really look tough as old boots, and like you say, really remind me when Casio were pushing the limits of quality digital watch design. b-)
> 
> Love to see some pics on the forum soon.


Well am still working on it, there are very few sources outside of Japan for these old Protrek`s, I am looking for a new PRT-40 which makes it all the harder.

I do have a source, although we are getting towards "Frogman" territory for the $$$ :roll:

Q-6


----------



## sllee (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes, they're interesting watches with a unique & gadgety lookb-)
I've managed to find a couple of them so far at flea-marts but I haven't been able to find the manual anywhere online yet. Anyone know where I can find it? The module no. is 1470. 
Here's a crappy wristshot of one of mine:







Lee


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm still enjoying mine:










.:-!


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

dean0070_8 said:


> I used to have one of these watches a few years ago..and then sold it.it must of been a moment of madness,because i missed the watch so much,i bought another one
> 
> i love the look of this watch...theres just something about it
> 
> its ugly,but also nice....if you can understand that.i love the design and the watch is very accurate.like you say...its a milestone in casios development of an abc trail watch


Great pictures, yours is a PRT-40C-1V, like the one below:

PRT-40-BJ-3









PRT-40C-1V









PRT-40-J-1









These are the standard PRT-40`s, on resin strap, most of the variations I have found that are still available are the special editions like; Forest Stewardship Council & World Wildlife Fund etc. They are much more expensive than the standard model which for all intents and purposes is the better field tool.

The multi coloured versions with their canvass/leather straps, will undoubtedly shall we say, become "unpleasant" very quickly if worn in field conditions, unless you go the path of a spare resin strap.

All the same the PRT-40 is a unique watch, and it`s great to see these "old timer`s" :-d still in the field.

Q-6


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

sllee said:


> Yes, they're interesting watches with a unique & gadgety lookb-)
> I've managed to find a couple of them so far at flea-marts but I haven't been able to find the manual anywhere online yet. Anyone know where I can find it? The module no. is 1470.
> Here's a crappy wristshot of one of mine:
> View attachment 173764
> ...


Same here I have been looking for a manual for the 1470 module, so far only dead links. I was trying to source an ATC-1100, and initially believed that it also shared a 1470 module, however with some research it is a 1170 or 1171 module |>

ATC-1100









ATC-1100 (1171) & PROTREK PRT-400 (1471)









If I come across the manual I will post, although so far it looks like it may be lost to time 

Q-6


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Another veteran ABC the ATC-1000










Casio, Ref. 1170-ATC 1000, Japan. Produced circa *1994*. Fine asymmetrical, water-resistant, black and anthracite, plastic digital diver's chronometer wristwatch with multi-functions including: compass, various units of measure (meters/feet, Celsius/Fahrenheit, etc.), altimeter, barometer, thermometer, alarm, elapsed time signal, memory and chronograph, with a diver's rubber strap.

Q-6


----------



## Gordulen (Aug 10, 2008)

I think the manual for the 1471 module is the same as for the 1470 module. The only difference is that the 1470 module can show both imperial and metric units. The 1471 module is used for the japanese market and only has metric units. The 1471 manual is here: http://world.casio.com/wat/download/en/manual/.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Protrek PRT-40*



Gordulen said:


> I think the manual for the 1471 module is the same as for the 1470 module. The only difference is that the 1470 module can show both imperial and metric units. The 1471 module is used for the japanese market and only has metric units. The 1471 manual is here: http://world.casio.com/wat/download/en/manual/.


Thanks, I have downloaded 1471 from Casio, what you state figures looking at the numbers below for the early ABC`s;

Model No -------- Modules

ATC-1000 --------1170 & 1171
ATC-1100 -------- 1170 & 1171
DPX-500 ---------------- 1171
PRT-40 ---------- 1470 & 1471
PRT-50 ---------- 1375 & 1376
PRT-60 ---------- 1570 & 1571

Q-6


----------



## sllee (Feb 13, 2006)

Gordulen, thx for posting the link for the manual
I forgot to mention that I also have a Protrek PRT-610 on bracelet. It was another great flea-mart find as I paid v. little for it and it was in relatively good condition with all functions working:







It's finished in a metallic color with the main case having a bezel made of what seems like aluminium. An interesting feature is found on the bracelet. Just after where the bracelet attaches to the lugs are quick-release buttons on the sides of the bracelet. I think they allow for a change to a replacement bracelet or alternative canvas/ leather strap.
I don't see much of this model around and I don't think it's been posted much here at all:think:
Lee


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

bumping this great thread! 

i just picked on of these up from the sales forum and now after reading this i am super excited to get it on my wrist! please more wrist shots to make me drool! 

:thanks for all the info! :-!


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

polaco23 said:


> bumping this great thread!
> 
> i just picked on of these up from the sales forum and now after reading this i am super excited to get it on my wrist! please more wrist shots to make me drool!
> 
> :thanks for all the info! :-!


The PRT-40 is a great ABC ahead of it`s time, I am hoping to snag an NIB ATC-1000 from 94, if this comes off I will be very interested to see how it compares to Casio`s latest & greatest.

Q-6


----------



## Azreal911 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've also picked up one of this babies back in the day when it was brand new. Casio was way ahead of the pack in technology when this model came out. My prt-40 is retired and now sits by my computer so I can tell if it's going to be a nice day or not from the air pressure graph. To me it feels like a futuristic cyborg watch with the wild styling it had on those sensors. I totally loved it and paid quite a bit for it during the time. still have my nylon pathfinder straps for it cause I switched it out for some no name resins.


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Queen6 said:


> The PRT-40 is a great ABC ahead of it`s time, I am hoping to snag an NIB ATC-1000 from 95, if this comes off I will be very interested to see how it compares to Casio`s latest & greatest.
> 
> Q-6


good luck! ill be posting mine on this thread, and hopefully you snag yours to do the same!

best of luck! :-!


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

polaco23 said:


> good luck! ill be posting mine on this thread, and hopefully you snag yours to do the same!
> 
> best of luck! :-!


Thanks, if I get the ATC-1000, it will definitely be making an appearance on WUS ;-)

Q-6


----------



## chanmic (Apr 25, 2009)

Just being refered to this thread by your another post, and now I know that you are looking for it.

I might help keep an eye on it .... and wish you have luck ;-)

Can't stop myself to say I have bought two PRT40 in year 1998. As said to you, below blue is exactly the one I am wearing, another one is PRT-40WJ-3T, which is WWF edition. It is the gift for my brother. He is also still wearing it .:-! The packing box for this WWF edition is special too.



Queen6 said:


> Guy`s I am looking for a Protrek PRT-40, and need some information on the following models;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

chanmic said:


> Just being refered to this thread by your another post, and now I know that you are looking for it.
> 
> I might help keep an eye on it .... and wish you have luck ;-)
> 
> Can't stop myself to say I have bought two PRT40 in year 1998. As said to you, below blue is exactly the one I am wearing, another one is PRT-40WJ-3T, which is WWF edition. It is the gift for my brother. He is also still wearing it .:-! The packing box for this WWF edition is special too.


Thanks, The early PRT`s are still about, although they are now priced well up there with the Frogman. I still want one, and I am down to the final few versions, ironically none are PRT-40`s which started this post, it will ether be one the PRT`s older relations ATC-1000 ATC-1100, or the very scarce DPX-500.

Of course there are new ABC`s coming out which complicates things. I have my eye on at least three so far, so we will see what develops before the year is out :think:

Q-6


----------



## RichardD (Aug 14, 2009)

Gosh. I'd forgotten that I had one of these until I was sent scurrying to look in an old cardboard box for the display case for my current (as in "been wearing it for about ten years") Seiko. In the same box was my PRT-40, bought in Jersey about 14 years ago. I guess that the manual is somewhere in the same cardboard box - I'll look for it a bit later - but I have the original case and the cardboard sleeve.

It reveals it to be a PRT-40S-1V, marked as being for the UK. Module no. 1470. It's identical to the pictured PRT-40C-1V, except that the strap lugs at the top and bottom are silver with black lettering, and the strap is dark blue canvas with brown leather highlights. I vaguely recall it being in the Argos catalogue, so it's probably not particularly rare in the UK. And just like an awful lot of examples I've seen in this (and other) threads, the lettering on the "LIGHT" button has shed some of the inlaid yellow paint.

Does it work? No idea. The batteries ran out over a decade ago. I've ordered 4 more (two for the watch, two as spares) so will try it out when they arrive.

Pictures could be taken if anyone cares, but it's identical to the one shown here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=173750&d=1238426844.

What I do have that might be worth scanning is the original sales brochure, that covers other models including the ATC1000.

FWIW, although I have no idea if newer Pro Treks are any more accurate, but I'd only consider a model to be an improvement on the old PRTs once they start to include functionally useful GPS receivers whilst maintaining either solar power or a battery life of 12+ months.


----------



## Konrad (Jul 24, 2007)

Very interesting looking outdoor watch, I can see the heritage in some of the current models.

K.



gaijin said:


> I'm still enjoying mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Winz (Aug 1, 2008)

By random fluke, I am getting a brand new in box PRT 40 coming to me soon from a contact of mine. I never had any experience with it when it originally sold on the market but it was neat. However, I'm not sure how good it is considering even at low price points, like the SGW 100, one can have a very good watch(albeit twin sensor for the SGW100 but with 200m water resistance)

In any case, I'm willing to check it out. Normally I wear resin straps or dive straps so this combination strap will sit in the box and replaced with a TAD Gear Dive strap in ACU grey.


----------



## RichardD (Aug 14, 2009)

Shiny!

There's a thread on here comparing the old PRT-40 to a much newer Pro Trek Triple Sensor watch:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=236860

Let me summarise - the PRT-40's a bit of a dinosaur when it comes to ergonomics and the arcane controls, but it's probably *more* accurate than newer watches. Of course, we have a sample size of exactly one of each, and not every PRT-40 is going to be functioning at 100% after 10+ years, but technology doesn't seem to have made it obsolete or even inferior to more modern watches.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes & No, the newer Protrek`s are a mixed bag; some models will perform to the same level as the PRT, and some will exceed, with most having grater functionality, the better field combatants are the PRG-80 & PRW-1300.

I have never had the 1300 down into deep cold (negative double figures Centigrade), however I have had the PRG-80 well below the line at -23C/27C, although the temp sensor wont register this far down the scale the rest of the functions do,all be it sluggishly.

Both have seen the opposite here in the Middle East, pushing well past +50C with no adverse effects.


















Casio do need to work on some aspects of their ABC line, however for reliability & durability 100/100, absolutely top class :-!
Q-6


----------



## Winz (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh I agree that it definitely should be pretty neat. The only thing that I think may be an issue with regards to technology may be battery life.

Any idea what the going rate of a NIB PRT 40 is anyway?


----------



## Winz (Aug 1, 2008)

My NIB PRT 40:


















The flash killed the contrast between the colours as per bottom pic. The original strap obviously got put aside before I even tried it since I have a spare dive strap in a suitable colour around (TAD GEAR combat diver strap in ACU gray)

I'm definitely liking it, very different from many of the other offerings today. Normally I wear a GShock or a Timex Ironman.

One thing I noticed about more recent compass watches is that a couple newer watches have declination adjustability.


----------



## lee172 (Jun 4, 2007)

Q6, if you require more pics or info, just let me know ;-)

these scans are from original Casio leaflets.. more scans here..

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=116340


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

One thing that even a glance shows is this - Casio used to produce lots of color and style variations for the Protreks like they now do for the G-Shocks!



Queen6 said:


> There are numerous other variants of the PRT-40, these are just some from the Japanese home market b-)
> 
> A PRT-40SJ-2T or PRT-40SJ-8T are looking favorite :-! Although I am still searching for the elusive PRT-40FJ-4A/B
> 
> I am also tracking down a Protrek ATC-1100, now this one is from "the land that time forgot"...


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Winz said:


> Oh I agree that it definitely should be pretty neat. The only thing that I think may be an issue with regards to technology may be battery life.
> 
> Any idea what the going rate of a NIB PRT 40 is anyway?


Top $ you are looking at around $230 for the 40C, the more collectable ones can be as much as $300 - $400 depending on the demand, and where you source them from.

Q-6


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

GregNYC said:


> One thing that even a glance shows is this - Casio used to produce lots of color and style variations for the Protreks like they now do for the G-Shocks!


Something to brighten the day :-d









Q-6


----------



## Winz (Aug 1, 2008)

Queen6 said:


> Top $ you are looking at around $230 for the 40C, the more collectable ones can be as much as $300 - $400 depending on the demand, and where you source them from.
> 
> Q-6


Cool. I don't really care how much they are worth per se....I think it's pretty neat and different from the current crop of (albeit sleek) Casio ABCs.

I posted my watch above but order of posts got all messed up for whatever reason.


















Leather strap with metal clasp is what came on it (new in the box), but I put on the dive strap.


----------



## RichardD (Aug 14, 2009)

FWIW, I was checking my ancient PRT-40 after dusting it off and giving it a battery change a couple of weeks ago and found that the barometer tracked the pressure changes as reported by the weather station at the local airport pretty much spot-on. Now that's without having to deal with any extremes, of course, and I doubt that it has temperature-compensation built-in, but the base-line accuracy is pretty good. I logged on to the weather site this morning and noticed that the pressure had jumped to an unusually high level over night. Checked the PRT-40, and it had tracked the rise perfectly.

It's also much comfier to wear now that I replaced the original two-part strap with a velcro-adjusted nylon strap. As the new strap lifts the watch away from the wrist, I can bend my wrist without the sensor bulges digging into me.


----------



## Mr. Speed (Aug 25, 2007)

RichardD said:


> FWIW, I was checking my ancient PRT-40 after dusting it off and giving it a battery change a couple of weeks ago and found that the barometer tracked the pressure changes as reported by the weather station at the local airport pretty much spot-on.


Sorry to revive an old thread, but I was pleased to see the exact same thing after dusting off my 12.5 year old ATC-1200 and replacing the batteries in it. The barometer's been spot on for the last week+ that I've had it working again. Granted, it does fluctuate wildly with temperature variations, so I calibrated it on my wrist for stability's sake and as long as I have it on, it's spot on. It's a great watch and very accurate considering how old it is. :-!

Q6, did you ever find the one you were looking for?


----------



## mmmkay (Jan 26, 2010)

I just picked up one of those old ATC 1000 watches and put in a new battery. Unfortunately it came with a cheapo strap instead of the original.










Will definitely replace the strap ASAP, but might end up ordering a Maratec strap online since it's not likely to find something I like in store anyway.


----------



## Trekjack (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, this thread is a goldmine of information! Thanks everyone. I got my PRT-40BJ-3 as a gift from my Japanese girlfriend back in the day. Didn't like the colors much at the time (I had my eye on a plainer silver or gray model), never wore it and left it in its box. 

I only today found out what she paid for it back then - she must have been crushed that I didn't use it. 

Anyway, I thought it would be fun to take it out again, but as you can see from the pic, the battery has gone dead. Anyone know if battery replacement is a DIY kind of job, or should I definitely take it to a jeweller? 

The thing is as huge as I remembered and awfully big for my wrist, but it has a kind of retro spy-movie geek chic. I figure I should at least get it running again. Any wisdom on the dos and don'ts of battery replacement is welcome!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Around my area in Japan (Nara City, Nara), I have seen both nos and used models in used stores...not dirt cheap either!


----------



## Fantasy (Dec 28, 2008)

beautiful one! !! i recently replaced the (2) batteries. do: do it yourself. dont: lose the tiny spring that enables the alarm beeps. also dont: take out the module. just pop the back, and follow these instructions:
http://mr-coo.com/battery/casio/prt40-1471.html
good luck! and turn off the auto-light and 5 alarms to put off date of next battery change! ;-)
f


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Trekjack!


----------



## Trekjack (Mar 27, 2010)

Fantasy said:


> beautiful one! !! i recently replaced the (2) batteries. do: do it yourself. dont: lose the tiny spring that enables the alarm beeps. also dont: take out the module. just pop the back, and follow these instructions:
> http://mr-coo.com/battery/casio/prt40-1471.html
> good luck! and turn off the auto-light and 5 alarms to put off date of next battery change! ;-)
> f


Thanks Fantasy! Those are perfect instructions, and even for the exact model! Fortunately I have the Rikaichan add-on for Firefox, so I can figure out the kanji. And I appreciate the tips. Now all I need is a free weekend morning hour with good light over the old work desk.

And thanks for the welcome, Tribe! Good forum, this.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Amazed at how this thread has developed, never did get the one I wanted, maybe in time and there`s a trip to Hong Kong on the horizon :-d

Q-6


----------



## Trekjack (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, one other thing: anyone know the battery number? I suppose I'll find out as soon as I open the thing, but I wouldn't mind having the right replacement batteries on hand before opening it up, just to avoid it lying open for a while. 

Also, if I take out a battery with a Japanese battery number, will it correspond exactly to the North American model number for that size and voltage? I know that what we call "AA" batteries here, for example, have a different designation in Japan. This may not be an issue with watch batteries, but thought I should ask.

The pictures in that guide show something ending in "27SW" and most websites discussing Casio battery changes seem to assume the battery type is known. Do all Casio watches use the same type of battery?

Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## ThomAsio (Feb 26, 2010)

lee172 said:


>


I have the above ALT 6000. I've used it a lot, so now most of the green text is lost, and I also got an unoriginal strap. But I still really like this watch.

Back then, I wanted the ATC1000, but it's was sold out everywhere o|

Later, I wanted the yellow PRT-40SLJ-9T, but didnt had the money.

Now I also got the Riseman (GW-9200).

The ALT 6000 is on par with the Riseman, when it comes to precision measurements. Provided temp, alti and baro offsets are adjusted the same ;-)

I got my ALT 6000 barometer calibrated versus a Radiometer precision instrument - dont recall the model, but they are approved by US FDA :-!

Though, the Riseman is temperature compensated, which the ALT 6000 aint. It's pretty clear, when I put them in the fridge, one by one, using the other as a reference.

Anyone knows what Casio says about ALT 6000 battery usage? If I only use the light rarely, mine runs at least 5 years on the same battery... Thats another area, where the never ones really have improved: A light bulb is almost useless...

EDIT: I've had a battery in it for all the 15 years I've got it, so by now, it's about 1.576.800 temp readings and 65.700 baro readings... And counting :-!


----------



## ThomAsio (Feb 26, 2010)

*ALT 6000 vs. Riseman GW-9200*

ALT 6000 vs. Riseman GW-9200: First, while I like the Riseman the most, I think the ALT 6000 got some advantages, and I happens to still like it.

Obviously, The Riseman got G-protection, solar power and radio control. But what's more important to me, are some other details:
Looks
EL
Snooze
Temperature compensated
Optional barometric tendency
Mute
Timer
ASC/DSC alti calculations
Dedicated light button
Shows current time in most modes
I was somewhat surprised, when I wrote the below list of ALT 6000 advantages, there was more, than I thought.... Go figure !


Thinner, while still maintaining that big tough look
Metal buttons
Display less crammed
Showing A for AM, P for PM
More room for graphics alti/baro history
If another button than "Mode" is pushed in any mode - it'll return to the mainscreen, the next time "Mode" is pressed
Individual memory reset - for instance, the MAX alti mem can be reset, without touching the others
Auto memory for altimeter AND temp recordings
Graphical presentation of historical alti recordings
As someone else said in another post: Casio dont always step forwards, they often step to the side....

EDIT: The ALT 6000 got one more advantage: The display aint as recessed as on the Riseman - on the latter, this can cause shadows in certain light conditions, wich makes it harder to read.


----------



## NSK (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info Queen6, amazing knowledge


----------



## robocopu (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok so I got myself a ATC-1000 in very good condition, but the strap was broken so I replaced it with a very nice silicon strap and I allso find original replacement bands at ticktox, tomorow I will post some photos and any thoghts, opinions, and maybe an estimate value of the watch will be apreciated !


----------



## harry_gordon (Sep 16, 2010)

mmmkay said:


> I just picked up one of those old ATC 1000 watches and put in a new battery. Unfortunately it came with a cheapo strap instead of the original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently got this watch, but without any manual. I'm trying to figure out how to clear the memory, which is now full. Can you help?
Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

harry_gordon said:


> I recently got this watch, but without any manual. I'm trying to figure out how to clear the memory, which is now full. Can you help?
> Thanks,
> Harry


Search Casio`s support/manual download pages for module 1170 or 1171 that should do the job ;-)

Q-6


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

I am still in search of the PRT-40 derivative that I want, it predates the PRT by some time and few were produced, I know where to find one NIB, absolutely pristine and at a price that makes a Frogman look like a great bargin, well I surpose it`s only paper money :-d 

Q-6


----------



## vrolok (Oct 23, 2007)

harry_gordon said:


> I recently got this watch, but without any manual. I'm trying to figure out how to clear the memory, which is now full. Can you help?
> Thanks,
> Harry


Harry, you have pm! 
You wont find that user manual on the Casio website, cos too old.

btw. this is an ATC-1100, not ATC-1000.


----------



## vrolok (Oct 23, 2007)

here's my ATC-1000, together with a BM-100WJ that I have just "restored":
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/back-grave-casio-bm-100wj-long-post-450442.html


----------



## siezmic (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi, I have a Protrek PRT-40 purchased in Singapore way back in 1998. It has a crimson outer web strap and a black inner strap. One of the sealing screws broke when it was getting a battery replacement but that is the only problem. I have dived with it, skied with it...jungle treked with it and I seriously do love it. But...I have lost the manual and I need to do a reset for the compass and altimeter. Does anyone know where I can obtain a manual for it online?


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Go to the Resources file at the top of this page and you will see a link for manuals. Entering the module number will take you to a pdf version of the manual.


----------



## thecrazydiver (Nov 8, 2007)

tribe125 said:


> Go to the Resources file at the top of this page and you will see a link for manuals. Entering the module number will take you to a pdf version of the manual.


\

i have an prt-40 and for some reason after cleaning out under the crystal and putting the movement back in and screwing in the sensor it now doesn't work!!!

any place to buy a new sensor?


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Can't help with your enquiry, but here's a _bump_.


----------



## thecrazydiver (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks, i hate to let this beautiful watch go to waste.. probably needs the whole movement replaced, the case and everything is mint.


----------



## robocopu (Feb 27, 2007)

Hy guys, I' ve just got this PRT-40 yesterday in the mail, I haven't noticed when I boght it that is was the golden version , can anyone provide me whith the exact name and maybe some stock photos of this model ? For me this is the first one I have seen in the gold color variation, are these rarer than the other ones ?
Thank you !


----------



## DraganD (Feb 11, 2012)

^
Nice color and cool strap.


----------



## jpopmax (Apr 19, 2012)

anybody selling? pls sms me at +65 97909640. Thanks!


----------



## sebvanderm (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey guys,
im urgently looking for the original leather strap for the PRT-40. Does anyone know where to get it? Or is anyone selling it?

See picture below, so you know which one I mean.

Thanks


----------



## kanzaki_reborn (Dec 17, 2012)

sebvanderm said:


> Hey guys,
> im urgently looking for the original leather strap for the PRT-40. Does anyone know where to get it? Or is anyone selling it?
> 
> See picture below, so you know which one I mean.
> ...


I have the same inquiry. I talked to a Casio salesman about getting a new strap for this model and he said that they still have to contact Casio HQ in Japan and ask them if they still make straps for this model. Even if the HQ has the straps, it will take me 2 months to wait for it and an arm and a leg to pay for it. I guess I just have to buy a white NATO-style strap for it. Which is definitely cheaper...



thecrazydiver said:


> \
> 
> i have an prt-40 and for some reason after cleaning out under the crystal and putting the movement back in and screwing in the sensor it now doesn't work!!!
> 
> any place to buy a new sensor?


I want to disassemble my PRT-40 as well because of a small speck of dust or whatever on top of the dot-matrix portion of the screen. I posted an image....










But I'm afraid to screw up the sensors...

Plus, I had my girlfriend bring this watch to a shop last year to get the batteries replaced. The problem is, I just noticed now when I did another battery change, one of the caseback screws is NOT the original screw. As you can see from the image below, I marked the screw in red.









_*"ProTrek is Hazardous to your health..." *_:-d

I can't seem to find the guy who opened my watch. He's no longer working at that shop...He screwed up my alarm, replaced the batteries with smaller ones, (no wonder it only lasted a year.) and lost my screw. Oh, I'm gonna screw him into the ground when I find him. LOL

Can I use a screw from a dead g-shock or any Casio watch? Also, which of the PRT-40s functions are power hungry? The pressure sensor, bearing sensor (compass) or the EL.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mmmkay (Jan 26, 2010)

harry_gordon said:


> I recently got this watch, but without any manual. I'm trying to figure out how to clear the memory, which is now full. Can you help?
> Thanks,
> Harry


If you hold the adjust/tuning button (top left) for several seconds it will start beeping and the screen says CLR. Let go when the beeping stops.


----------



## xnokiax (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi. I got offer buy this watch. Not sure about model. With red button I did not see it but its into model list. Some advice please? 
Thanks
















iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## xnokiax (Dec 15, 2012)

ok. anybody did nor replay and i took decision my self. i do not know if i did good thing or bad. but watch arrived today. doesn't look brand new but for that age i think its ok. 
does somebody know model please? its looks like PRT-40FGJ-8 from front page list. i called to dealer but they do not have this model into list he just found back plate gasket. nothing other is not possible find legaly from dealer. 
but i did not notice from seller photo strap its not original can somebody help where is possible find something like that?
next question: does somebody have some manual or instructions how to take it to parts? would like clean it and polish glass.
thank you
here some photos from today:


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

xnokiax said:


> ok. anybody did nor replay and i took decision my self. i do not know if i did good thing or bad. but watch arrived today. doesn't look brand new but for that age i think its ok.
> does somebody know model please? its looks like PRT-40FGJ-8 from front page list. i called to dealer but they do not have this model into list he just found back plate gasket. nothing other is not possible find legaly from dealer.
> but i did not notice from seller photo strap its not original can somebody help where is possible find something like that?
> next question: does somebody have some manual or instructions how to take it to parts? would like clean it and polish glass.
> ...


you can remove the metal grate from over the sensor then remove the plastic housing from around the sensor that attaches to the crystal, it is only attached by a few screws and two small adhesive pads where the housing meets the crystal if I remember correctly, it makes polishing the crystal much easier, I would not remove the bezel


----------



## xnokiax (Dec 15, 2012)

does somebody know where to find strap for it? maybe aftermarket but looks like original? please help

is it same back cover gasket for PRT40 as into ATC1200? can not find anything for PRT40 

Slim724 why do not remove bezel? thanks


----------



## xnokiax (Dec 15, 2012)

i took risk and opened it for cleaning. if you do not know its looks inside look here


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

xnokiax said:


> does somebody know where to find strap for it? maybe aftermarket but looks like original? please help
> 
> is it same back cover gasket for PRT40 as into ATC1200? can not find anything for PRT40
> 
> Slim724 why do not remove bezel? thanks


I usually won't remove the bezel because I find them to be unpredictable, some come off easy, some are stuck, sometimes they get damaged during the removal and sometimes the case gets damaged, so I tend to leave them alone now unless absolutely necessary


----------



## xnokiax (Dec 15, 2012)

finally i finished it. just waiting for back gasket. its my first painting. wasn't easy because so many scratches on writing. but glass is polished and now looks better i think.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

^Fantastic job! Congrats!:-!


----------



## Trekjack (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, what a beauty! Congratulations!


xnokiax said:


> finally i finished it. just waiting for back gasket. its my first painting. wasn't easy because so many scratches on writing. but glass is polished and now looks better i think.
> View attachment 1405783
> View attachment 1405784
> View attachment 1405820


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

the original strap of this model is very difficult to find now.


----------



## watchdog timer (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm the proud owner of a PRT 40 but the previous owner lost 3 screws for the backplate and futher the white "distance holder ring" is missing. Does somebody know where I can get 3 screws for the backplate and if possible the white "ring" (see the picture)?







Also I wonder why there is plastic covering one battery? 
Here is a picture of my PRT 40 with the empty batteries still in there. I just opened here one of the metal holders to look at the battery type number (935 silver) so I could order 2 new batteries to replace them (which I just ordered). So no white "ring" and no plastic covering the second battery (as shown in this instructions PRO TREK/PRT-40/1471"d'rŒðŠ·�C-� )







All help and advice is welcome!


----------



## KK88 (Oct 26, 2014)

watchdog timer said:


> I'm the proud owner of a PRT 40 but the previous owner lost 3 screws for the backplate and futher the white "distance holder ring" is missing. Does somebody know where I can get 3 screws for the backplate and if possible the white "ring" (see the picture)?
> View attachment 1605189
> 
> Also I wonder why there is plastic covering one battery?
> ...


slight BUMP to thead which is treasure trove of information - thanks to all - has anyone made any progress with respect to the 2 parts member 'watchdog timer' enquired about - mainly the plastic ring inside backplate - possibly common part to other models - thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## xnokiax (Dec 15, 2012)

i just got idea: what about some 3D printing?


----------



## KK88 (Oct 26, 2014)

xnokiax said:


> i just got idea: what about some 3D printing?


great idea but i left out part that i'm POOR - but was excellent idea


----------



## icone (Sep 4, 2015)

You can purchase this band by clicking the link below.

Casio PROTREK Band 20mm Prt 400 ATC 1000 1100 Prt 10 20 30 40 41 50 60 70 | eBay

if you want to buy 2 pieces of this use the link below:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161813539688









*Band Material: Rubber**Band Length: 144 mm + 85 mm = 229 mm*
*Band Width: 20 mm*
*Band Fits the Following Model Numbers: 
CASIO ATC-1000 
CASIO ATC-1100 
CASIO PRT-10 
CASIO PRT 20
CASIO PRT 30
CASIO PRT 40
CASIO PRT 41
CASIO PRT 50
CASIO PRT 60
CASIO PRT 70*


----------



## KK88 (Oct 26, 2014)

watchdog timer said:


> I'm the proud owner of a PRT 40 but the previous owner lost 3 screws for the backplate and futher the white "distance holder ring" is missing. Does somebody know where I can get 3 screws for the backplate and if possible the white "ring" (see the picture)?
> View attachment 1605189


As non-watch-techy trying not to start extra unneeded thread. Found this older thread with my exact problem/question. Would *greatly appreciate* any assistance. Need the described *"white distance ring"* for #1471 module. For rather unique early ProTek PRT-4011J (Japan) [modulel#1471]. Almost new worn as international air flight crew for 10 weeks before retirement. In original near perfect box with all peripherals & original band. Model line named: "Les Fabrianistes" (somewhat slang French for 'continuously exploring entomology). ANY help pointing me to that part GREATLY appreciate! Any collectors wanting perfectly working (with new batteries replaced after being stored in desk for many many years); calibrated; tested all functions. Working perfectly. Any interest most welcome. Thanks guys! KK


----------

